

"Two Scoops of Django" is out in beta - kennethlove
http://pydanny.com/two-scoops-beta-released.html

======
andrewthornton
I picked this up the day it came out and I have been super impressed with the
frequency of the updates that have been made. The book is very well written
and useful. It also covers 1.5, which is great.

~~~
huxley
Agreed, I've been using Django for a few years now and I've been learning new
things from it.

Particularly helpful as I'm starting to transition to Class Based Generic
Views in some of my projects.

------
girlvinyl
django is an ecosystem begging for a cookbook of tips and tricks. There is
surely something in this that I don't know.

